# Well now that you asked... This is what I have been up to....



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

I have spent the last two months assiting in the establishment of a new Bush Lodge in the Caprivi region... just out side Katima Mulilo... Namibia.

We hope to provide archery facilities that will eventually play host to National and Interational archery events.... We also provide for Tiger Fishing and Bow Hunting to name but a few activities of choise.... 

while clearing the area designated to be our new tented campsite... I was called upon to dispatch this fairly formidderble Black Mamba female..... with my PSE Omen(bow), Radial X Weave 300 Pro's(Arrow), German Kinetic "Silver Flame"(Broadhead) combo.....One Ice Cold Pricision Shot....then another just like the first one...to make SURE!!


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

that's cool Spatan.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Whoa!...two trips to RSA and a third coming up in less than two months and I have yet to see one! (yes, I probably just jinxed myself!)....as long as one doesn't climb in the blind with me! I am bringing along a few Magnus Bullheads just in case one "comes into water!"


----------



## fucius (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Spatan,
how did you know it was a female mamba? Did u 1st try to chat her up and when she started to "pik" on u it was clear... This is a rude *****! And then you shot her. Or what?

But seriously, those things are known for attacking when they feel threatened. Well done!

From what distance did you take that shot? Because that's a very small area to aim for from a fair distance when you're nervous and also know that they're willing to turn on you.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice one.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*New and exciting Africa Adventure co. coming on line....*

Thanks Bushkey...

Just a small up date ... I have moved from "snake village" to my own place and am doing my own thing!... Our packages can now include some plains game hunting in the Caprivi region , Namibia(bow only) in a 7 day package.... Still working on the finer details but there are some awesome options to consider if the wallet allows ...Ie Us flying you up from your location in SA or picking you up from Kasane airport Botswana by one of our 4x4's to our private Logde on the banks of the Zambezi River by helicopter to Tiger fish on one of our boats for 3 days and then to be flown to our concession on th Kwando river to hunt elephant and/or hippo for five days(rifle only)We can only accomodate 4 at a time at this stage and the basic 7 day (3 day Tiger fishing, 3 day hunting plains game) without the chopper transport works out to $3500 US (Terms and Conditions do apply here)

The elephant hunt is giong for between $16 and 18 000 US excluding Chopper transport and PH fees only one left to be taken in august 2011.... other great options are also arranged according to clients preferance and budget...

More info will follow as things come on line....


Spatan:cocktail: ps Here my daughter lands a monster catfish fihing off our floating jetty using a "kids pro rod and reel" purchased for her in Katima at Caprivi Spares.... this girl just loves fishing!!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

I have just been discussing with my wife the idea of offering to host a couple of people at our "camp" in the Caprivi region, Namibia on a "Pay your own way" basis as "Friends"...Ie no cost for accomidation, Boat, vehicles and just to pay for what you eat, drink use (Fuel)lose( fishing lures) shoot or need to hire cos we dont have it yet....etc. Just as if you were visiting any other friend.... What do you all think, This will run for a limited period should we all think it a good idea?? let me know if you have any questions so we can get the show on the road...


Spatan:cocktail:

Ps This is purely a Promotional thing for us to get some exposure while the "paper work" and other details are being worked out absolutley no "hidden catches or costs" we are just so excited to get you guys up there to see what we see....and to start speaking about it to others who may be interested in this type of expedition....the prices above are a good idea of what you can expect to pay for this type of thing under normal circumstances...so give it some thought and let us know what you think...


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, I like the idea. Heidi and myself have discussed visiting Namibia next year. I will chat to you before we make our final arrangements. If I was up for a quick trip now I would have taken you up on this offer, great idea and deal.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Fucius, LOL ...The whole story and more is in the "Bowhunting showcase forum" just search "mamba" and you will see it there smoked with my PSE Omen and X weave arrows...


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Well, I like the idea. Heidi and myself have discussed visiting Namibia next year. I will chat to you before we make our final arrangements. If I was up for a quick trip now I would have taken you up on this offer, great idea and deal.


Cool beans ... I am just soo keen to share what I have found up there...So no problem. We can keepn touch... Enjoy the rest of hunting season Mate

Spatan:coctail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Well, I like the idea. Heidi and myself have discussed visiting Namibia next year. I will chat to you before we make our final arrangements. If I was up for a quick trip now I would have taken you up on this offer, great idea and deal.


Hoppa Bossie, now I am a bit disappointed ;-( I thought you want to visit me here in the land of Leberwurst and Bier. We can also hunt here by night the two legged trophy gazella ( I know a good bait ).:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Eish Frank, if I look at every thing I want to do next year 2012 is hopelessly to short. I do not know when I will be able to work:wink:


----------

